# Ziffco sleds???



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I remember Mountainsmith taking over Ziffco. They never did much with them and now it seems the design has been bought by Kifaru. The focus is more on gear hauling and hunting than child carrying. The Ziffco was in excess of $500 with the canopy and two child seats. Depending on the configuration you are looking at and the price, it could be a very good value considering not many companies make what you are seeking. The quality was very good but the it must be more than ten years old by now so there isn't much to compare the durability to.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Family: Cross Country Skiing at xcskiworld.com
Found this site - gives a breakdown of various sleds. We have a mountain smith sled - definitely more of a gear sled but we used it extensively snowshoeing in the Ark valley. Floats OK, but you definitely don't want to break trail with it. Down side - cannot get the child out of the weather - they are outside and the wind screen doesn't do much. We now have a chariot (mostly for the bike trailer option) but finally decided to get the ski attachment. Great on hard pack, you can really bundle the little ones up in bad and cold weather which is important since they're not moving or generating any body heat. Does not float at all - considering replacing the stock xc skiis with some longer, fatter rock skiis for more floatation. We do not XC ski, so I don't have any feedback on either. Rigid stays are nice for pulling, but it gets old not being able to turn your torso after a while and my lower back and hips get sore. Ragged mountain sports in Carbondale (consignment gear shop) had a kinder sled for sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for your input.
The canopy looked like it closed up nicely. I think I will go check it out a little closer. Given the age, I think I need to look for UV damage. Other than that i doesn't seem like much could go wrong with this kind of sled.


----------

